# Probleme mit Unicode und deutschen Umlauten in bash

## felicehome

Hallo an alle Gentoo User,

Ich habe vor kurzem mein System auf Unicode umgestellt. Habe mich dabei exakt an die folgende Anleitung gehalten:

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Utf8

zusätzlich habe ich noch, nachdem ich in den Foren recherchiert habe in meiner /etc/rc.conf folgenden Eintrag gemacht:

```

CONSOLEFONT="lat9u-16"

```

auch 

```

CONSOLEFONT="lat9w-16"

```

habe ich ausprobiert.

Die Umstellung lief problemlos und ich habe nun kaum Probleme mehr mit Umlauten und Sonderzeichen. Was mich am meisten genervt hatte, war die falsche Darstellung in den man-pages. 

Mein einzig verbleibendes Problem ist, dass sich manche Konsolenanwendungen trotz der Umstellung Umlaute nicht korrekt darstellen wollen. Mplayer ist ein solches Beispiel.

```

Basisoptionen: (siehe Manpage f\uffffr eine vollst\uffffndige Liste aller Optionen!)

 -vo <drv[:dev]>  Videoausgabetreiber & -ger\ufffft ('-vo help' f\uffffr eine Liste)

 -ao <drv[:dev]>  Audioausgabetreiber & -ger\ufffft ('-ao help' f\uffffr eine Liste)

 vcd://<tracknr>   Spiele einen (S)VCD-Titel (Super Video CD) ab

                   ( direkter Ger\ufffftezugriff, kein mount! )

 dvd://<titelnr>   Spiele DVD-Titel direkt vom Ger\ufffft anstelle einer Datei

 -alang/-slang    W\uffffhle DVD Audio/Untertitel Sprache (2-Zeichen-L\uffffndercode)

 -ss <zeitpos>    Spiele ab Position (Sekunden oder hh:mm:ss)

 -nosound         Ohne Ton abspielen

 -fs              Im Vollbildmodus abspielen (oder -vm, -zoom, siehe Manpage)

 -x <x> -y <y>    Setze Bildschirmaufl\uffffsung (f\uffffr Benutzung mit -vm oder -zoom)

 -sub <datei>     Benutze Untertitel-Datei (siehe auch -subfps, -subdelay)

 -playlist <datei> Benutze Playlist aus Datei

 -vid x -aid y    W\uffffhle Video- (x) und Audiostream (y) zum Abspielen

 -fps x -srate y  \uffffndere Videoframerate (x fps) und Audiosamplingrate (y Hz)

 -pp <Qualit\ufffft>   Aktiviere Postprocessing-Filter (siehe Manpage f\uffffr Details)

 -framedrop       Verwerfe einzelne Frames (bei langsamen Rechnern)

Grundlegende Tasten: (vollst\uffffndige Liste in der Manpage, siehe auch input.conf)

 <- oder ->       Springe 10 Sekunden vor/zur

 hoch/runter      Springe  1 Minute vor/zur

 Bild hoch/runter Springe 10 Minuten vor/zur

 < oder >         Gehe in der Playlist vor/zur

 p oder LEER      Pause (dr\uffffcke eine beliebige Taste zum Fortsetzen)

 q oder ESC       Abspielen stoppen und Programm beenden

 + oder -         Audioverz\uffffgerung um +/- 0.1 Sekunde anpassen

 o                OSD-Modus:  Aus / Suchleiste / Suchleiste + Zeitangabe

 * oder /         PCM-Lautst\uffffrke erh\uffffhen oder erniedrigen

 z oder x         Untertitelverz\uffffgerung um +/- 0.1 Sekunde anpassen

 r oder t         Verschiebe die Untertitel-Position, siehe auch '-vf expand'

 * * * SIEHE MANPAGE F\uffffR DETAILS, WEITERE OPTIONEN UND TASTEN * * *

```

Alles andere scheint zu funktionieren. Habe mplayer auch erneut kompiliert, ohne Erfolg.

Weiss einer von euch Rat?

Bin über jede Hilfe dankbar.

Gruß Felice

----------

## Fabiolla

Hallo,

Die Datei help_mp-de.h ist im Format iso-8859-1, jedoch sollte diese Datei im utf-8 Format vorhanden sein.

Es gibt einen Bug, der sich auf die russische Sprache bezieht, leider tritt dieser Fehler auch bei der deutschen Sprache auf.

Da ich auch das Problem hatte, hab ich basierend auf diesen Kommentar

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> and something like this in mplayer ebuild:
> 
> if useq nls; then
> ...

 

folgendes ausprobiert (ist keine professionelle Lösung  :Wink: )

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> cd /usr/portage/media-video/mplayer/
> 
> ebuild mplayer-1.0_pre6-r4.ebuild unpack
> ...

 

Als Resultat werden die Zeichen korrekt angezeigt:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 77 Audio- & 189 Videocodecs
> 
> Verwendung:   mplayer [Optionen] [URL|Verzeichnis/]Dateiname
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> $ locale
> 
> LANG=de_AT.utf8
> ...

 

lg

----------

## felicehome

Hey danke,

hab ich ausprobiert und hat geklappt. Habe gedacht es wäre ein grundsätzlicher Fehler in meiner Unicode-Umstellung. 

Danke nochmal und Grüße nach Österreich  :Wink: 

----------

